# WWII Military bicycle parts



## 1 Speed & No Brakes (Mar 30, 2011)

Would anyone know where I can find some origional military bicycle parts to complete my 1945 Columbia Army issue??

Thanks all!!!!


----------



## Herman (Apr 1, 2011)

Maybe if you post some pictures of your bike someone may be able to help you?


----------



## Herman (Apr 4, 2011)

You didn't say what parts you are looking for and without a picture nobody can see what parts are missing. I assume the bike is the MG model balloon tire bike?


----------



## 1 Speed & No Brakes (Apr 4, 2011)

Thanks for the reply, I am having issues with my computer and loading photos. The bike I have is a 45 Columbia, mens 26" balloon tire. The only parts that are missing is the front fender light, tool bag & Army ID plate that bolts unter the top bar. It still has the GI chainguard & fenders with the large hole and the small hole for the light. I am having a heck of a time locating origional parts.

Thanks again!


----------



## Herman (Apr 5, 2011)

The tool bag is almost impossible to find,the fender light you need is a Delta "Winner",the early model with the smooth top,later models had "Winner" stamped on top,not all bikes had the ID plate under the top bar,most just had the info stenciled onto each side of the top bar.IF you list under the buy,sell,trade section of this forum I'm sure you can get the light


----------



## Bozman (Apr 5, 2011)

As Herman said, look for the winner light without the writing on the lid. Delta started writing the name on the light after WW2. 

Also check out http://www.g503.com/forums/viewforum.php?f=23&sid=e6318e32cb590d72ee7afd7090285857 for more information on Military Bicycles. 

Best of luck and post some pictures and the serial number. You have a rare bike indeed! Good hunting on the tool bag. They are harder to find then chicken teeth. A movement is a foot to make reproduction bacgs but the latches are unique.


----------

